# What the experienced golfer requires.



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

I am currently studying design and have chose to design a golf bag with a trolley installed. I am looking for ideas of what the requirements of the more experienced golfer is for my design brief and also targets that are a must to be meet for the golfer. Any hints or ideas will be hugely appreciated.


----------



## GreiginFife (May 16, 2012)

How bizarre, I was discussing the very same concept with my wife last night...


----------



## barrybridges (May 16, 2012)

Hi Craig,

I am not an 'experienced' golfer by any means but then again I think that golf bags are the sort of thing where requirements are likely to be consistent across all golfers, including beginners.

In my view, style is really important. It needs to look good.

In terms of functionality, lighter is presumably going to be less draining on a battery.

Plenty of compartments to keep things, but not to the point of having compartments for nothing. Somewhere to keep your keys/phone/watch would be good, so a few smaller pockets rather than lots of deep pockets.

A pouch for tees would be good - far too few bags actually have decent pockets for that sort of thing at the moment (instead tees all tend to fall out of their wrapping and end up sinking into pockets with your balls and everything else).

I don't think there's much else really. Something that doesn't blow over in the wind obviously.


----------



## golfdub (May 16, 2012)

Compact enough to get in the boot of a car. Struggle to see how this would work but best of luck


----------



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

lol, great minds!!. Thanks mate but I am looking for what you would like outside the norm from clubs.  I am looking for ideas like quick release ball compartments,new ideas for what to do with the space. A little more outside the box. Is there an essential item that you take on the course that could be doing with more storage space or even a storage place. Thank you for thoughts though


----------



## Alex1975 (May 16, 2012)

Fits in the boot of my small car, stops my clubs bashing together, easy access to rangefinder, waterproof(I dont want my fags of gloves getting wet). The rest is in my pocket, marker, repairer, tees and I can bend down on the odd occasion that I need another ball. Rugged!!!

If you are going to have one unit its going to get bulky how ever you design it, if the wheels fold into the bag the bag will be small and not doing its job of looking after your clubs.

Its a nice idea but not easy to pull off. Good luck, look forward to seeing the design.


----------



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

I have two concepts, one with the trolley attached at the bottom on fibre glass for durability and also lightweight the handle is attached in to the spine of the bag and is retractable so it really only differs the height and the width of the bottom of the bag. The two wheels can be detached if needed. The other concept is that the wheel will be stored inside the bag when finished so that the size is pretty much the same. The need for these big trolleys i think is unnecessary as it really only is a wheel and a handle that is required. What do yous all need when on the course that you would like to have a space in your bag for?? fire away people all thought are welcomed!!


----------



## barrybridges (May 16, 2012)

I think a few of the comments so far are going to challenge your thinking, because golf bags have already gone through several decades of evolution to get them where they are today. The point is, they are clearly already addressing most of the needs; reinventing it drastically isn't the right solution as the need just isn't there (I feel).

This strikes at the point I made earlier: there is no point adding functionality when it isn't actually needed by users. At the end of the day we just want something that will fit into the car, easy to handle, with a good battery life and plenty of space to keep our bits. We don't want a space rocket. I think most of our needs have already been catered for, or new functionality tested and either retired or included.

Good luck!


----------



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

Thanks for your thoughts on this. I have came to discover that its defo not as easy as i thought it could have been, all this means is that i need to find a wider scope in my audience and target customers. I really do appreciate your thoughts. Thanks you


----------



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

I will upload my concepts in the next week or that too show yous kind people what i have achieved..... if anything!! Couldnt be happier with your info for me. Any other thoughts or if it clicks what you would love to have next to you on the start of the back nine please dont hesitate.


----------



## North Mimms (May 16, 2012)

So it's a combined bag and trolley?
Push, pull or battery?


----------



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

yes mate, a bag and trolley combined. It can be pushed or pulled but to install a battery would defeat the purpose of keeping it lightweight and hassle free for the golfer.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 16, 2012)

studentcraig said:



			I have two concepts, one with the trolley attached at the bottom on fibre glass for durability and also lightweight the handle is attached in to the spine of the bag and is retractable so it really only differs the height and the width of the bottom of the bag. The two wheels can be detached if needed. The other concept is that the wheel will be stored inside the bag when finished so that the size is pretty much the same. The need for these big trolleys i think is unnecessary as it really only is a wheel and a handle that is required. What do yous all need when on the course that you would like to have a space in your bag for?? fire away people all thought are welcomed!!
		
Click to expand...


Bottom line is golfers LOVE there clubs and want them protected, you my trolley falls over and it hurts one of my clubs my trolley is not stable and not doing its job. Other than that (I have an electric) but it needs to be very easy to roll, golfers have alot of talking to do an don't want to get out of breath.


Its not going to be easy but it will be fun. You are up against people who do it for a living so you will been a hook I guess.


----------



## Region3 (May 16, 2012)

Most cart bags comfortably address the issue of space for anything a golfer could want on the course, so I don't think you can improve much there.

One issue I think a lot of people have is with everything getting drenched when it's raining as most golf bags aren't waterproof, and the few that are you pay a premium for.

What I would like to see is a decent rain hood that isn't so flimsy that it falls over if you blow on it, and makes it easy to access your clubs whilst still keeping the (majority) of the rain off. You can buy one called a rain wedge or bag wedge, something like that to get an idea of what I'm on about.

The other thing that would be good in the rain would be a retractable cover for the rest of the bag. That would stop the need for the bag to be waterproof (expense) and would just pull out of a pocket or inside the top like the hood on a cagoule. Pull it out and fasten it with press studs or similar somewhere near the bottom of the bag.
I know you can buy complete covers but they are a pain to put on when it's raining and there's no access to the bag once they're on as far as I know.


If this goes global I'm on 5%


----------



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

Thank you for your thoughts alex. On my first concept i have a holder for the clubs that rotates to promote ease of use for getting access to your clubs. I have also installed foam rings to go inside the the holders for each club so there is a level of stability when maneuvering the trolley and bag and so the clubs are not rattling together and stay in the same position. What do you think of this idea?


----------



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Most cart bags comfortably address the issue of space for anything a golfer could want on the course, so I don't think you can improve much there.

One issue I think a lot of people have is with everything getting drenched when it's raining as most golf bags aren't waterproof, and the few that are you pay a premium for.

What I would like to see is a decent rain hood that isn't so flimsy that it falls over if you blow on it, and makes it easy to access your clubs whilst still keeping the (majority) of the rain off. You can buy one called a rain wedge or bag wedge, something like that to get an idea of what I'm on about.

The other thing that would be good in the rain would be a retractable cover for the rest of the bag. That would stop the need for the bag to be waterproof (expense) and would just pull out of a pocket or inside the top like the hood on a cagoule. Pull it out and fasten it with press studs or similar somewhere near the bottom of the bag.
I know you can buy complete covers but they are a pain to put on when it's raining and there's no access to the bag once they're on as far as I know.


If this goes global I'm on 5% 

Click to expand...


Thanks mate, my last post states how i intend to keep the clubs safe and well stored. I also have a hood that if you can imaging is made of plastic and can be attached by placing over the bag and being pressed down on the right tracked the turned into its locked position. The hood then has a retractable hood for easier access and also a weather tight locking system to defeat the element of club grips getting wet.


----------



## Alex1975 (May 16, 2012)

studentcraig said:



			Thank you for your thoughts alex. On my first concept i have a holder for the clubs that rotates to promote ease of use for getting access to your clubs. I have also installed foam rings to go inside the the holders for each club so there is a level of stability when maneuvering the trolley and bag and so the clubs are not rattling together and stay in the same position. What do you think of this idea?
		
Click to expand...


very interesting...


----------



## duncan mackie (May 16, 2012)

studentcraig said:



			I have two concepts, one with the trolley attached at the bottom on fibre glass for durability and also lightweight the handle is attached in to the spine of the bag and is retractable so it really only differs the height and the width of the bottom of the bag. The two wheels can be detached if needed. The other concept is that the wheel will be stored inside the bag when finished so that the size is pretty much the same. The need for these big trolleys i think is unnecessary as it really only is a wheel and a handle that is required. What do yous all need when on the course that you would like to have a space in your bag for?? fire away people all thought are welcomed!!
		
Click to expand...

I beleive both these are in production (because I saw them in the pro shop last week) but don't seem particularily successful (they were covered in dust!) which must be partly down to the first comment in the thread (looks) and partly the fact that they are a compromise - whilst for a number of people this is good, for most it's not; why buy one bag when you can justify buying two?


----------



## daymond (May 16, 2012)

An external fireproof and waterproof pocket type thingy to keep the pipe in when preparing to hit the ball/putt. Only half joking.


----------



## Foxholer (May 16, 2012)

I agree with much of what Barry states about the basic requirements for a bag - practicality, purpose, performance are my criteria. 

Pretty wide scope for different/new styles. There is certainly scope to 'improve the widget' by clever design - retracting handles and unclip wheels being areas where this is possible. It's only pretty recently that the 3-wheel trolley was introduced.

Good Luck


----------



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			I beleive both these are in production (because I saw them in the pro shop last week) but don't seem particularily successful (they were covered in dust!) which must be partly down to the first comment in the thread (looks) and partly the fact that they are a compromise - whilst for a number of people this is good, for most it's not; why buy one bag when you can justify buying two? 

Click to expand...

I have looked in my local golf shops and research through the internet and i didnt notice any on the market. Please if possible can you direct me to where these can be found. My research was done in depth both the bag and trolley. If this is on the market I will be back to square one as i will have to alter my design brief, design spec and objectives!! Thank you for your info.


----------



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

daymond said:



			An external fireproof and waterproof pocket type thingy to keep the pipe in when preparing to hit the ball/putt. Only half joking.
		
Click to expand...

This is the type of idea i am looking for, for my secondary functions something i can use to pimp the golf bag up a little. great idea will certainly try and fit something in round this idea.Thank you


----------



## Oddsocks (May 16, 2012)

There is Definately one on the market, I rembember watching a video last year..... Was shockingly ugly though


----------



## duncan mackie (May 16, 2012)

studentcraig said:



			I have looked in my local golf shops and research through the internet and i didnt notice any on the market. Please if possible can you direct me to where these can be found. My research was done in depth both the bag and trolley. If this is on the market I will be back to square one as i will have to alter my design brief, design spec and objectives!! Thank you for your info.
		
Click to expand...

I won't be able to comment until after Sunday when I get back to that shop.

The bag had a spine and the wheels pressed onto either side at the base, I think the handle pulled up and out but I'm not sure. The wheels had their own bag, which could then go in a pocket of the bag if you see what I mean.

There are 3 US patents for golf bags with removable wheels.....US7114730,US6554299,US6659477

and there's one for sale second hand in the Thai small ads Bhat & Sold (clever eh?) here

http://www.bahtsold.com/en/view/golf-bag-with-detachable-wheels-for-sale--97427


----------



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			There is Definately one on the market, I rembember watching a video last year..... Was shockingly ugly though
		
Click to expand...

I have just found one bag that contains the trolley installed on it. It is made of only a plastic case and looks like a gun rack that you could transport. I am keeping the appearance in mind at all time, I will get my two concepts scanned 2morro and show all my designs to get a response! Thanks again


----------



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			I won't be able to comment until after Sunday when I get back to that shop.

The bag had a spine and the wheels pressed onto either side at the base, I think the handle pulled up and out but I'm not sure. The wheels had their own bag, which could then go in a pocket of the bag if you see what I mean.

There are 3 US patents for golf bags with removable wheels.....US7114730,US6554299,US6659477

and there's one for sale second hand in the Thai small ads Bhat & Sold (clever eh?) here

http://www.bahtsold.com/en/view/golf-bag-with-detachable-wheels-for-sale--97427

Click to expand...

Thank you very much mate. the desciption you have given me on the bag in the shop is very similar to my first concept!! Bubble n burst come to mind!


----------



## bobmac (May 16, 2012)

studentcraig said:



			On my first concept i have a holder for the clubs that rotates to promote ease of use for getting access to your clubs. What do you think of this idea?
		
Click to expand...

It's been done already

http://www.golfbagwarehouse.com/ItemDetails.aspx?ProductID=1332


----------



## bigslice (May 16, 2012)

studentcraig said:



			Thank you very much mate. the desciption you have given me on the bag in the shop is very similar to my first concept!! Bubble n burst come to mind!
		
Click to expand...

i can sell you my idea, you get two plastic sticks. you with me YES i will continue. you get a flimsy plastic hinge. you still with me YES well here comes the V EASY bit. you join them together and BOBMACS your uncle. you now have a 4 in 1 training device. (4th use is picking your ball out the hole). :whoo:if you want to precede with this IDEA all i need is your sort code and account number. dont give up with your ideas


----------



## CrapHacker18 (May 16, 2012)

Just seen this.

I bought Mrs Hacker(Crap) a bag with built in wheels to try and get her happier about starting up.

It was a nice pretty pink, had a retractable handle, and a pair of wheels that were clip on/off with a simple bracket to fix them.

But the wheels were two small, and it wasn't very stable.

I'll try and think about how it could have been made to work and get back to you.......

GL I think it's a great idea in concept.

:thup:


----------



## Luulox (May 16, 2012)

a hidden button inside the handle that when pressed discreetly deposits a ball, from a hidden compartment in the bottom of the bag, onto the avid golfers preffered lie. Weight would be an issue, it would have to be light so said golfer can push the bag easily through the rough without raising suspicion. I too require 5% if this goes global.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 16, 2012)

I have a bag with a built in trolly in my garage.  I have used it at times and you can detach the wheels.  Its called a TRI-Bag.  Here is a link:  http://www.tri-bag.com/

Another good feature I had on an old bag called a Bennington was what was called a 'quiet organizer' it had slots around the top that all the irons fitted into so they were held firmly in place.   I would get another if I could find one in the UK.  

A link: http://www.benningtongolfbags.com/2011BenningtonLiteQuietOrganizerStandBag.html


----------



## Andy (May 16, 2012)

studentcraig said:



			lol, great minds!!. Thanks mate but I am looking for what you would like outside the norm from clubs.  I am looking for ideas like quick release ball compartments,new ideas for what to do with the space. A little more outside the box. Is there an essential item that you take on the course that could be doing with more storage space or even a storage place. Thank you for thoughts though
		
Click to expand...

A fridge to keep the ciders cold.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 16, 2012)

The tri bag..... That's the kiddy


----------



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

CrapHacker18 said:



			Just seen this.

I bought Mrs Hacker(Crap) a bag with built in wheels to try and get her happier about starting up.

It was a nice pretty pink, had a retractable handle, and a pair of wheels that were clip on/off with a simple bracket to fix them.

But the wheels were two small, and it wasn't very stable.

I'll try and think about how it could have been made to work and get back to you.......

GL I think it's a great idea in concept.

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate. My lecturer couldnt have made it clearer that each concept needs to come with answers and with tht gd answers. I have ahead the challenge of making sure the center of balance is correct not only on flat ground but also on a gradient. This will be tested when i produce my final work so all this is in mind at the moment but thank you for your comments sir.


----------



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

Andy said:



			A fridge to keep the ciders cold.
		
Click to expand...

Already got a "fridge pocket" in my second concept. the drawing has 2 cans of coke and 3 cans of tennents!! Priorities correct or what!?!


----------



## G1BB0 (May 16, 2012)

an ashtray for putting my cigs out in, must be removable for emptying butts/cleaning after a round


----------



## studentcraig (May 16, 2012)

G1BB0 said:



			an ashtray for putting my cigs out in, must be removable for emptying butts/cleaning after a round 

Click to expand...

Keep them coming matey!!


----------



## garyinderry (May 17, 2012)

what you are fogettng is that golfers are like women with handbags. i dont think that trollys with built in bags will work too well as no one wants to have the same bag as their mate. if i saw 4 fellas all with the exact same bag i would think they are plonkers. you need to be able to make umpteen types or designs on these bags/trolly hybrids.


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2012)

A set of decent metal rails, where I can clip my glove, sky caddie clip, lazer holder, cleaning brush, cleaning towel, etc. most bags do not have sufficient space for all this junk that I now carry.

I think the bag with the rotating guts is a bagboy revolver, made by Bennington?


----------



## DCB (May 17, 2012)

Seem to recall some hideous tartan bag with wheels attached back in the 1980s. It was almost rectangular in shape. I'd even have used a GoKart before using one of them


----------



## barrybridges (May 17, 2012)

I've been thinking about this and I have an idea for you.

What about a feature that detects what clubs and how many you have in your bag.

Not only is this useful in the very limited situation whereby you have too many clubs for a tournament (unlikely), but it's going to be MORE useful for golfers who - like me - have a tendency to accidentally leave clubs out on the course by mistake.

Sometimes it's very easy to take your wedge and putter out of your bag/trolley when you are around the green. After you've chipped you put the wedge down and sometimes it's easy to forget about it, with the result that the group behind you will pick it up (if you're lucky).

Some kind of sensor to alert you that you've left a club behind would be good.

How about a trolley with a built-in GPS (which you can switch off for competitions) that automatically tracks how far you've hit each shot - when it starts moving it starts recording, but you press a button when you've arrived at your shot. Combined with the above it can track your distances for different irons.


----------



## barrybridges (May 17, 2012)

A grip-warmer also? For cold days?


----------



## studentcraig (May 17, 2012)

barrybridges said:



			I've been thinking about this and I have an idea for you.

What about a feature that detects what clubs and how many you have in your bag.

Not only is this useful in the very limited situation whereby you have too many clubs for a tournament (unlikely), but it's going to be MORE useful for golfers who - like me - have a tendency to accidentally leave clubs out on the course by mistake.

Sometimes it's very easy to take your wedge and putter out of your bag/trolley when you are around the green. After you've chipped you put the wedge down and sometimes it's easy to forget about it, with the result that the group behind you will pick it up (if you're lucky).

Some kind of sensor to alert you that you've left a club behind would be good.

How about a trolley with a built-in GPS (which you can switch off for competitions) that automatically tracks how far you've hit each shot - when it starts moving it starts recording, but you press a button when you've arrived at your shot. Combined with the above it can track your distances for different irons.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutley brilliant mate. Now that you mention it about leaving the wedge on the last green. That actually happend to myself so a will defo try targeting that area and with the range finder, i will also look into it. Thank very much mate


----------



## studentcraig (May 17, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			A set of decent metal rails, where I can clip my glove, sky caddie clip, lazer holder, cleaning brush, cleaning towel, etc. most bags do not have sufficient space for all this junk that I now carry.

I think the bag with the rotating guts is a bagboy revolver, made by Bennington?
		
Click to expand...

Think you are right about the Bennington mate. Another guy already dropped me a link to show. My aim is to try and moderate this and also make it make it durable and stable for the user. Hopefully it will happen. thanks for the thoughts.


----------



## garyinderry (May 17, 2012)

you have to make sure all this is lightweight, tastefull and stylish! alarms going off because someone left a club behind is a big NO, NO im my book. this could disturb a nearby green or tee shot. 

a trolly with a built in GPS is already on the market.

i dont mean to be a smartass about this but you have a job on your hand designing a truly innovative product as this subject has been hammered by countless students. when i did a design module at uni we had to do design a single person ride on golf cart. finding unique ideas turned out to be alot harder than i first imagined. good luck with it anyway and if you do mangage to find that missing link for golf bags/trollys then i wish you all the best in the future because you could make a fortune!


----------



## SocketRocket (May 17, 2012)

A bag with a 'Wee detector' that warns of  'old gits' within 200 yards so that you can hide in the trees before they have a chance to wind you up.


----------

